# FS: Leica 900 Rangemaster



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*SOLD: Leica 900 Rangemaster*

SOLD

Leica Rangemaster 900 CRF rangefinder in excellent condition. 100% working and glass is perfect (no scratches). Comes with case and original box/owners manual. Retail new on this unit was $499.


----------

